# قسم للصور التى تم تصويرها من قبل أعضاد المنتدى



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يونيو 2018)

ايه رأيكم ... 
لو فيه قسم للصور الى أخذناها احنا ... الموبايلات باقت مع الكل و كتير بنبقى فى لحظات فيها مناظر مبهره و بنلحق نلتقطها  و بتفضل مركونة عندنا او تتمسح 
ليه ميبقاش فيه قسم خاص نتشارك مع بعض بكل  الصور دى 
بس لازم تبقى صوره احنا مصورنها و نقول قصتها ايه و موقفها ايه  او ذكرتها ايه 
اعتقد هنكتشف مواهب و نشوف جمال 
آبه رائيكم ....


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يونيو 2018)

ايه ؟
 اقتراح حلو-- وحش --ممكن تنفيذه -- مش ممكن تنفيذه
 اراء -- اعتراض مناقشه--
 كله مفيش كدا --


----------



## WooDyy (6 يونيو 2018)

*هو الموضوع مش مستاهل قسم خاص به
يعني ممكن يتعمل موضوع مُثبت في قسم الصور و يفي بالغرض
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يونيو 2018)

ما المشكلة يا وودى ان الى بيثبتوا المواضيع مبقوش موجودين ههههههه
مفيش حاكوما  و بقيت انا الحاكوما هههههههههه

بس عندك حق بردوا على الأقل نوصل لحد يثبت ارحم ما نوصل لحد يفتح قسم جديد 

نشوف مين مشرف قسم الصور  
شكرا ليك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 يونيو 2018)

فكرة حلو جداً..

وخصوصاً إنها موضوع مثبت أسهل مش قسم ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 يونيو 2018)

فعلا عندكم حق--
 انا خلاص فتحت الموضوع 
و هروح انده على عياد يجى يثبته -- طلع من مشرفين القسم


----------



## كليماندوس (22 أغسطس 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ما المشكلة يا وودى *ان الى بيثبتوا المواضيع مبقوش موجودين* ههههههه
> *مفيش حاكوما * و بقيت انا الحاكوما هههههههههه
> 
> بس عندك حق بردوا على الأقل نوصل لحد يثبت ارحم ما نوصل لحد يفتح قسم جديد



*و هوا دا بالظبط الى اصبح مصدر " قلقى " فى الماضى القريب
و لو اضفنا الى هذا " إنشغال ماى روك " ربما نصل للحظة نيجى ندخل المنتدى اللى اصبح متنفسنا الوحيد على النت و نُفجأ بإغلاق مُنتديات الكنيسه و لأجل غير معلوم و لا نستطيع ساعتها لا التواصل مع احد و لا حتى مسئولينه و نفاجأ بالصمت و الضياع !!!*


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 أغسطس 2018)

موضوع يستاهل التثبيت


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 أغسطس 2018)

كليماندوس قال:


> *و هوا دا بالظبط الى اصبح مصدر " قلقى " فى الماضى القريب
> و لو اضفنا الى هذا " إنشغال ماى روك " ربما نصل للحظة نيجى ندخل المنتدى اللى اصبح متنفسنا الوحيد على النت و نُفجأ بإغلاق مُنتديات الكنيسه و لأجل غير معلوم و لا نستطيع ساعتها لا التواصل مع احد و لا حتى مسئولينه و نفاجأ بالصمت و الضياع !!!*



الماضى القريب ؟ 
ينهار انت سودتها كدا ليه


----------

